# Question about body fat?



## Chile Chef (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a question about the dreaded body fat.

Ok last feburay I weighed about 232 pounds, but when I started college and started to take my health seriously I lost 32 pounds and I weigh about 199 now, However I still have the bear gut and I don't know how to get rid of it besides a drastic diet change and real experience.


Let's see I use healthier substitutes in my cooking now and I only eat once a day pretty much in the morning.

I use unsalted butter, I use kosher salt, I use organic foods, I,e tomatoes, tomoteos, I've started eating veggies that I have never ate before "only grilled" and in stews.

Anyways my question to everyone here, How can I get my stumic flat with out any exercise? or hardly little exercise specially with my hectic schedule 

Thank you,

Derek.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 24, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Anyways my question to everyone here, How can I get my stumic flat with out any exercise? or hardly little exercise specially with my hectic schedule


 
You cannot leave excerise out of the equation, regardless of your hectic schedule.  You can always make time.  Diet alone won't cut it.
I work over 70 hours a week, cook 4 nights each week for the family, and still manage to run or hike at least three times per week and cycle at least 50 miles per week.  You need to get that heart muscle of yours pumping close to max for several minutes, several times each week.


----------



## Bilby (Jul 24, 2009)

You can always opt for stairs over escalators or elevators and walk somewhere local instead of driving/public transport. Or if you are really, really time-poor, get a push bike or a scooter.  Push ups/sit ups are something you can do before you go to bed.

Try to eat more meals a day but keep them small. Breakfast is good but try to have a piece of fruit at lunchtime if you are short of time.  And even a bowl of soup for dinner.  Neither is a heavy option, both can be very cheap if money is an issue, and both give your body something to process, so it doesn't feed off it self (so to speak).

Don't just look at the types of food that goes into your body but also the quantity and your fluids. Things that you may not think about can be laden with sugars, salts (which will make you thirsty) and fats. Fats can be good too so look at the types of fats you are eating.

Also remember that with weight loss, it is normal to plateau part way through. If you are/were large, weight also will often seem to fly off once it gets started without you seeming to have to do much. When you have to work at it, that's when you need to find some greater motivation than you have had before.

There is a lot more to healthy eating than buying organic or getting more vegies into your system. Start with keeping a food diary and include EVERYTHING you ingest - food and drink. And list the quantities.  You will see yourself where you can make changes to your lifestyle.

Good luck.  Losing weight is not an easy battle.


----------



## vyapti (Jul 24, 2009)

Bilby said:


> There is a lot more to healthy eating than buying organic or getting more vegies into your system. Start with keeping a food diary and include EVERYTHING you ingest - food and drink. And list the quantities.  You will see yourself where you can make changes to your lifestyle.
> 
> Good luck.  Losing weight is not an easy battle.



I do this and it not only makes you mindful of what you eat and how many calories you are ingesting, but it also adds a subtle bit of accountability.  I do eat less junk when I'm tracking because I know I'd have to write it down.  There is software and on-line tools to help you and they provide amazingly detailed information.

With regard to exercise, I don't believe that sustained weight loss will occur, for most people, unless you exercise regularly.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 24, 2009)

Take a physical education class for college credit. Many offer weight conditioning or other healthy/exercise classes that one can take for credit, and use the gym. I took Pilates while in school last year. It makes exercise part of your schedule instead of "in addition."  and credits will count towards your degree. You may also find an activity you can enjoy the rest of your life. My husband took rock climbing in college, he's on a major trip into the mountains now as I write this, 30 years after taking the course.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 24, 2009)

First, congrats on your weight loss! I KNOW how hard that is.

As for flattening your belly, there is simply NO WAY other than exercise. It's not just fat that gives us beer bellies, it's mostly a matter of muscle tone. 

Dump your motor scooter and get a bicycle. That will do the trick if you ride it a lot, and it will speed up your fat loss and build muscle at the same time.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 24, 2009)

roadfix said:


> You cannot leave excerise out of the equation, regardless of your hectic schedule.  You can always make time.  Diet alone won't cut it.
> I work over 70 hours a week, cook 4 nights each week for the family, and still manage to run or hike at least three times per week and cycle at least 50 miles per week.  You need to get that heart muscle of yours pumping close to max for several minutes, several times each week.


So the 3 flights of stairs don't count? I climb them 3 day's a week, that's how I lost most of my weight!



Bilby said:


> You can always opt for stairs over escalators or elevators and walk somewhere local instead of driving/public transport. Or if you are really, really time-poor, get a push bike or a scooter.  Push ups/sit ups are something you can do before you go to bed.
> 
> Try to eat more meals a day but keep them small. Breakfast is good but try to have a piece of fruit at lunchtime if you are short of time.  And even a bowl of soup for dinner.  Neither is a heavy option, both can be very cheap if money is an issue, and both give your body something to process, so it doesn't feed off it self (so to speak).
> 
> ...


Thank you mate, Maybe I should stop going to burger king twice a week? and that will help my stomic drop some weight!



vyapti said:


> I do this and it not only makes you mindful of what you eat and how many calories you are ingesting, but it also adds a subtle bit of accountability.  I do eat less junk when I'm tracking because I know I'd have to write it down.  There is software and on-line tools to help you and they provide amazingly detailed information.
> 
> With regard to exercise, I don't believe that sustained weight loss will occur, for most people, unless you exercise regularly.


Thank you VY, I really want to keep eating the food I like to eat with out loosing the taste I love, but I am now eating fish once a week that's packed with omega's 3's, I've also stopped eating out except for burger king and like I said to the above poster, I really should stop eating there too!



Wyogal said:


> Take a physical education class for college credit. Many offer weight conditioning or other healthy/exercise classes that one can take for credit, and use the gym. I took Pilates while in school last year. It makes exercise part of your schedule instead of "in addition."  and credits will count towards your degree. You may also find an activity you can enjoy the rest of your life. My husband took rock climbing in college, he's on a major trip into the mountains now as I write this, 30 years after taking the course.


This is why I am getting heathier Wyogal, I want to get healthy enough for back packing and camping, I'm not talking about pulling up the ol rv/trailer to an eletric site plug in for the nite, I'm talking about hiking to your spot you want, make a leantube, set up fire then go hunting for your food, after you got your food take your camera and goo photo op hunting. But your post to me I've always had in the back of my mind after this coming winter. 

How does your husban like it? And how come you didn't go with him if I may ask? 



Scotch said:


> First, congrats on your weight loss! I KNOW how hard that is.
> 
> As for flattening your belly, there is simply NO WAY other than exercise. It's not just fat that gives us beer bellies, it's mostly a matter of muscle tone.
> 
> Dump your motor scooter and get a bicycle. That will do the trick if you ride it a lot, and it will speed up your fat loss and build muscle at the same time.


Thank you Scotch, Exersize is the hardest thing I ever had to do.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 24, 2009)

It's an 85 mile tip, the length of the Wind River Mts.  He DOES NOT hunt or build fires up there. They pack all of their food, has developed ways of doing it the last 30 years. Dries his own meat, puts together high calorie/lightweight foods. He DOES NOT build a lean-to, they bring their own tents. They pack everything out, (except personal waste which they bury).  They leave only footprints behind. 
He does this with his brother and their sons. I have no desire to strap 70 pounds on my back and walk across the mountains.
Does your college offer conditioning classes? Weight training? Hiking? Climbing?


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 24, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> It's an 85 mile tip, the length of the Wind River Mts.  He DOES NOT hunt or build fires up there. They pack all of their food, has developed ways of doing it the last 30 years. Dries his own meat, puts together high calorie/lightweight foods. He DOES NOT build a lean-to, they bring their own tents. They pack everything out, (except personal waste which they bury).  They leave only footprints behind.
> He does this with his brother and their sons. I have no desire to strap 70 pounds on my back and walk across the mountains.
> Does your college offer conditioning classes? Weight training? Hiking? Climbing?


They do, not the one in Florida, but the one I am currently attending they offer swimming, sking, rock climbing, caving, back packing, river fishing, and a lot more I can't think of right now.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 24, 2009)

Then I would suggest that you take a class, incorporate exercise into your lifestyle.


----------



## luvs (Jul 24, 2009)

hey, chile Chef, diet can contribute to a flatter stomach, though you also probably wanna exercise. i jog the stairs at school when they're empty.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 24, 2009)

luvs said:


> hey, chile Chef, diet can contribute to a flatter stomach, though you also probably wanna exercise. i jog the stairs at school when they're empty.


Really? after 3 flights of stairs, I'm a bit winded


----------



## Alix (Jul 24, 2009)

Chile Chef, as everyone has already said, exercise it the key. Losing weight is a simple equation, you must burn more calories than you ingest. Simple equation, difficult to do. You MUST move your body and as roadfix said, get your heart muscle pumping. No two ways about it. The food you eat plays a role in that if you choose "empty" calories your body doesn't feel satisfied. So, burger king food is very high in calories but does not satisfy as long as say a homemade pasta with meat sauce. You want to pick meals that will "stick" with you so you don't feel hungry. Eating many smaller portions throughout the day is a good way to do that. Taking a class is a great idea, but if you can't afford that there is a ton of research on the web that will help.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 24, 2009)

Alix said:


> Chile Chef, as everyone has already said, exercise it the key. Losing weight is a simple equation, you must burn more calories than you ingest. Simple equation, difficult to do. You MUST move your body and as roadfix said, get your heart muscle pumping. No two ways about it. The food you eat plays a role in that if you choose "empty" calories your body doesn't feel satisfied. So, burger king food is very high in calories but does not satisfy as long as say a homemade pasta with meat sauce. You want to pick meals that will "stick" with you so you don't feel hungry. Eating many smaller portions throughout the day is a good way to do that. Taking a class is a great idea, but if you can't afford that there is a ton of research on the web that will help.


Thank you alix, I wasn't trying to be disrespectful, I was trying to answer everyone so they didn't feel like they were left out. Any hoo I will do some research on the web and see what I can do, I will also ask my doc and see what he say's.



Thanks for the tips gang


----------



## Scotch (Jul 24, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> ...Exersize is the hardest thing I ever had to do.


I hear ya. I hate doing exercise unless it's part of something I otherwise enjoy, like taking my dog for a walk or hiking with friends, etc. BUT, you learn to force yourself to do it because of the benefits you get from it, which make it worth the time and effort. 

Exercise has many important health benefits:


Exercise burns off the calories you consume, making you lose fat (or allowing you to eat more without gaining weight).


Exercise increases muscle tone and mass (making you look better, especially to the opposite sex).


Exercise increases your stamina by strengthening your heart and lungs.


Exercise lowers your blood pressure.


Exercise reduces bad cholesterol (LDL) and increases good cholesterol (HDL).


Exercise strengthens your body overall and helps it fight off disease disease.


Because of all of the above benefits, exercise helps you to live longer and to enjoy life more.
 Just do it!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 24, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> So the 3 flights of stairs don't count? I climb them 3 day's a week, that's how I lost most of my weight!



Nowhere in your original post was that mentioned.  It's a good start though.

But you need to do some sustained aerobic activity on a regular basis.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 24, 2009)

I still recommend taking a PE class for college credit. It makes one commit to a regularly scheduled workout, one learns more about exercise and health, and it counts towards one's degree. Since you are already taking classes and wish to obtain a degree, it would seem to be the most logical. For what one gets from a PE class, it is a good buy compared to classes at a heath club/gym. Also, one usually can work-out in the school facilities for no cost by merely showing one's college ID.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with what the others have said so far about exercise and diet so I won't repeat their great advice as I think you get the point now.

I will say that you have to give up going to BK or at least drastically cut down. Just about everything there is high in fat and horrible for you. Leave it as a treat for yourself every once in a great while or as an incentive for exercising. Let yourself go there after every X hours of exercise.

I have lost a good amount of weight recently, but I had help. I was very sick for a week so for a period of 7 days I had 2 bowls of soup and one glass of juice and that was it. I do not recommend this as a weight loss technique. However, I lost about 15 lbs which is close to the amount I wanted to lose. Since the weight was off I decided to keep it off so I made a couple of changes.

Change number one, which I think has helped a lot in many ways, is that I have stopped buying junk. When I go to the supermarket I buy meats and veggies and fruits and things like that. I stick to the outside isles and do not venture into the inside isles where the cookies and chips and stuff like that live. If it is not in the house then I don't eat it so I make sure it is not in the house. Instead, I buy lots and lots of fruit. By lots I mean a lot of variety. In one trip I will get bananas, grapes, a few kinds of melons, strawberries, blueberries, plumbs, and sometimes more. Very little if any goes to waste. I snack on that any time I want to snack.

The other thing I did was start to exercise, but not the standard way. I have a Wii and I bought a workout disk, along with the Wii Fit. I make sure to use it every since night. I put in about 30 minutes or so, with plans to increase my time after a short while. 30 minutes for now is just enough to work up a small sweat and once my body and mind is used to the idea of working out I will increase the time to get more out of it. It is a start and that is what I needed. the key will be to continue. And if for some reason I miss a day or two or three I need to not give up on the idea, but get right back into it as soon as possible and continue where I left off.


----------



## vyapti (Jul 24, 2009)

GB said:


> The other thing I did was start to exercise, but not the standard way. I have a Wii and I bought a workout disk, along with the Wii Fit. I make sure to use it every since night. I put in about 30 minutes or so, with plans to increase my time after a short while. 30 minutes for now is just enough to work up a small sweat and once my body and mind is used to the idea of working out I will increase the time to get more out of it. It is a start and that is what I needed. the key will be to continue. And if for some reason I miss a day or two or three I need to not give up on the idea, but get right back into it as soon as possible and continue where I left off.



Question about the Wii

I don't try to put more time into exercise, but more effort.  A mix of walking and running transitions to more running, less walking.  Low impact aerobics gives way to higher impact, etc.  Is the Wii Fit capable of higher impact, higher exertion activities?


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes it is vyapti. One of the exercise disks I have is similar to the old Jane Fonda type vcr exercise tapes. There is a leader who takes you through a series of exercises based on what you can handle and the goal you are trying to reach. That disk makes me work VERY hard. After the first day of using it I was so sore it took me over a week to recover. It really got my heart rate up and worked lots of muscles. The Wii fit is less intense, but more fun so I find I use that more. I figure, for me, it is better to do a somewhat less strenuous exercise routine every day (or close to it) than to do a more intense workout, but burn out of it quickly so I stop doing it. The Wii has a number of exercise choices though which can go anywhere from extremely light and easy to very hard working and strenuous.


----------



## Alix (Jul 24, 2009)

Chile Chef, I didn't think you were being disrespectful at all. I was trying to answer your question in the simplest terms possible.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 24, 2009)

Alix said:


> Chile Chef, I didn't think you were being disrespectful at all. I was trying to answer your question in the simplest terms possible.


It's all good Alix, 

Cheers 

Derek.


----------



## Bilby (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Derek, this site may be of use to you as a bit of a motivator - I will need to read it for myself I think!! LOL  They are running a healthy living campaign here at the moment and the tag phrase works really well in marketing, and I think it does make people think about it a bit more.
Find Thirty every day : Finding thirty

Not a lot of reading to it but sometimes you just need a kick start - I know I do.  I recently stopped my cats going out during the day, and I have been stacking on the weight ever since as chasing them around the yard (I have kittens as well as old adults) gave me so much exercise I was unaware I was getting!  Now I have to find something to get me back into it and that is much harder than incidental exercise, esp in winter when it is cold and raining!  So I empathise with you immensely!

Burger King is full of salt and fat so isn't really very good for you as you know but you can eat healthier at these places if you stop and think about it. Say no to the fries, no mayo, no cheese - get grilled chicken if it is on offer or a salad.  We have HeartTick meals and Healthy Options at our Maccas and Hungry Jacks (Burger King), so for about A$6 you can get chicken nuggets, a garden salad and a bottle of water or OJ as an example.  Try to go to fast food outlets that have healthier menu options when you are out and about. Subway wraps are low in fat and sodium (depending on what you put in them). Try some of the Japanese cuisine - very filling and usually quite nutritious.  Try a deli and get a sandwich instead.

If you really need (crave) that hit of fat - and I know I do sometimes - walk to BK but don't go to the one closest to you, choose a destination that will stretch you a bit physically.  

Good luck to you. HOpe you get in the swing of things again real soon.


----------



## Claire (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm coming late to this line, but haven't seen this addressed so far. One meal a day?  And that being fast food?  This leads me to believe that maybe you're eating a lot of snack food throughout the day, and I don't mean apples.  You'll learn, as many of us have, that exercise is necessary to a decent lifestyle.  But so is nutrition, fed to your body throughout the day.  Not more calories than you can metabolize once a day.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 25, 2009)

Claire said:


> I'm coming late to this line, but haven't seen this addressed so far. One meal a day?  And that being fast food?  This leads me to believe that maybe you're eating a lot of snack food throughout the day, and I don't mean apples.  You'll learn, as many of us have, that exercise is necessary to a decent lifestyle.  But so is nutrition, fed to your body throughout the day.  Not more calories than you can metabolize once a day.


Actually the one meal a day is some what healthy It's fish, hamburger helper, ro what ever I feel like cooking that day when I get out of class.

And yes I do eat little things through out the day!


----------



## Alix (Jul 25, 2009)

Being a student its tough to plan healthy meals. The best tip I ever heard was to keep your food choices as close to nature as possible. So...an apple and a slice of cheese is better than any kind of processed food. Like say cheez whiz on white bread. 

Here is a link to Canada's Food guide. If you read it and follow the portion directions you will do well. You MUST exercise too though. Good luck.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 25, 2009)

Alix said:


> Being a student its tough to plan healthy meals. The best tip I ever heard was to keep your food choices as close to nature as possible. So...an apple and a slice of cheese is better than any kind of processed food. Like say cheez whiz on white bread.
> 
> Here is a link to Canada's Food guide. If you read it and follow the portion directions you will do well. You MUST exercise too though. Good luck.


Thank you Alix, But how is cheese close to nature?

Last I've heard most cheeses was processed, "from my doctor I mean"


----------



## Alix (Jul 25, 2009)

Cheese is closer to nature than say cheez whiz, or a processed cheese slice. When I say cheese, I mean a piece of cheddar or swiss or something like that. It is basically milk that has rennet (a natural enzyme) added to it to make it coagulate (stick together) and the solid stuff is the cheese and the liquid stuff is the whey and its drained off. So...natural. Does that make sense Derek?

Choose veggies and fruits more often than not. Choose meat that is less processed (less deli meat or cured or smoked meat), choose whole grain anything as it hasn't been processed as much to remove all the fiber. The less it is processed the better it is for your body. It will satisfy you longer and give you better nutrition.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 25, 2009)

All good and well, but the idea that you can attain good health merely by eating well is a myth. It's only half the formula. Exercise is essential.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 25, 2009)

eating only one meal a day is not great for one's metabolism. Again, I recommend that since you are taking classes, seeking a degree, you take a health/wellness/conditioning course and learn from professionals. A nutrition class wouldn't hurt, either.  2 birds, 1 stone: health benefits you are seeking as well as credit for courses taken that could count towards your degree. Cheaper than health clubs and visits to a nutritionist.
But, ya gotta wanna do it...


----------



## Alix (Jul 25, 2009)

Scotch, I think Derek got that message loud and clear. We all were very firm in our suggestions he incorporate exercise. I think now we are encouraging him to steer away from BK as his only meal of the day!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 25, 2009)

Alix said:


> Cheese is closer to nature than say cheez whiz, or a processed cheese slice. When I say cheese, I mean a piece of cheddar or swiss or something like that. It is basically milk that has rennet (a natural enzyme) added to it to make it coagulate (stick together) and the solid stuff is the cheese and the liquid stuff is the whey and its drained off. So...natural. Does that make sense Derek?
> 
> Choose veggies and fruits more often than not. Choose meat that is less processed (less deli meat or cured or smoked meat), choose whole grain anything as it hasn't been processed as much to remove all the fiber. The less it is processed the better it is for your body. It will satisfy you longer and give you better nutrition.


It does and thank you very much Alix!



Scotch said:


> All good and well, but the idea that you can attain good health merely by eating well is a myth. It's only half the formula. Exercise is essential.


It's all good, and I'm still loosing weight Scotch, You know what was cool? My mom asked me over to shoot my nephew in color film, digital, black and white, And we live on a very steep hill which caused me in the past to be helped up the because of my health and my bad ticker, Well since I've lost 3o some pounds I actually ran up the hill, I ran faster then my nephew, mom and my step dad. So it was great and I feel darn good.



Wyogal said:


> eating only one meal a day is not great for one's metabolism. Again, I recommend that since you are taking classes, seeking a degree, you take a health/wellness/conditioning course and learn from professionals. A nutrition class wouldn't hurt, either.  2 birds, 1 stone: health benefits you are seeking as well as credit for courses taken that could count towards your degree. Cheaper than health clubs and visits to a nutritionist.
> But, ya gotta wanna do it...


I may do back packing but I want to ask the instructor about my bad heart. Although I can carry about 50 pounds of gear on me with no problem and 1 extra camera slung over my shoulder, I doughty I can hike for 10 + miles like your hubby can Wyogal!


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 25, 2009)

I was thinking that you ought to learn something about fitness and exercise (and earn college credit for it), of course, consulting with your doctor.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 25, 2009)

and kudos for losing the weight and running up the hill!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 25, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I was thinking that you ought to learn something about fitness and exercise (and earn college credit for it), of course, consulting with your doctor.


Well back packing is a collage coarse, and you can get 4 academic credits for taking the class, You would be hiking, setting up your tent's, cooking, eating natural "earth supplied food"

Which is cool, but I still want to consult both people.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 25, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> and kudos for losing the weight and running up the hill!


Thank you Wyogal, like I said I was never able to run up the hill before and everyone had to help me up and I would be "LONG WINDED" and out of breath for 4-6 minutes and then when I gained my breath back I would say Ok I'm tired and then go take a long nap, So I'm very very happy!


By the way I've replaced beef with fish as a part of my own diet plan.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 25, 2009)

what do you mean by "earth supplied food?" When my husband backpacks, he does not take from the land. Very impractical.
I was thinking that you ought to try a conditioning class first. They teach you how to exercise, using a variety of techniques.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 25, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> what do you mean by "earth supplied food?" When my husband backpacks, he does not take from the land. Very impractical.
> I was thinking that you ought to try a conditioning class first. They teach you how to exercise, using a variety of techniques.


I mean earth supplied food, E.G "smelly wild onions, not the non smelly kind, fish, different eatable berries, eatable leaves and so on.


I may take one of those classes in the winter time, So I don't gain my weight back by sitting in front of the pc all winter.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 25, 2009)

well, that stuff is hard to find on a glacier. : )


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 25, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> well, that stuff is hard to find on a glacier. : )


True, but Bear Gills allway's seem to find it "Ponders about his cheating ways again"

He got busted once for cheating on the show.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahaha...... so not real... Going up to the high country, expecting to travel and feed oneself like the self-proclaimed survivalists is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 25, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> hahahahahaha...... so not real... Going up to the high country, expecting to travel and feed oneself like the self-proclaimed survivalists is a recipe for disaster.


Trust me, I've figured that out a first couple of shows he did, E.G one show he found junked out boat on high land "moutians"  and he said he needed long enough rope to repell down the cliff and walla a long rope ""it looked close to new" specially when the boat looked like it was washed up on shore for at least 50 years, The and then the next scene he said he needed a sheap wool because night fall was coming and walla few hundered feet away from the boat was a dead sheap with it's woll attatched yet!


go figure.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 26, 2009)

Seek out your local Sierra Club hikes if there is a group nearby.
I am not a member but I join them weekly on their local hikes. From my local city park they meet 3 weekday evenings and 2 weekend mornings every week, year round. 
Groups are divided up into different skill/difficulty levels and the hikes generally last about 2 hours. It's a great aerobic activity and a good way to meet new people.

Here are a couple of photos from last Thursday's evening hike. We had about 15 people in this advanced group, but some easier groups can be as large as 30 or 40. people.


----------



## Bilby (Jul 26, 2009)

For me, "hiking" stops when you have to go on all fours!!!


----------



## GB (Jul 26, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Actually the one meal a day is some what healthy It's fish, hamburger helper, ro what ever I feel like cooking that day when I get out of class.
> 
> And yes I do eat little things through out the day!


Just because the one meal you are eating a day is healthy does not mean that is a healthy way to eat. It is not good for your body to only have one meal a day. What is better is having 5 small meals though out the day. Your body needs energy the whole day or it does not work correctly. If you only eat one meal a day then it is not getting the energy it needs. 

Also, hamburger is NOT healthy. It is very UNhealthy. Just like with the BK, it is fine to have every once in a great while, but not on a regular basis.


----------



## GB (Jul 26, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> True, but Bear Gills allway's seem to find it "Ponders about his cheating ways again"
> 
> He got busted once for cheating on the show.


Bear Grills is not eating for health. He is eating for survival. There is a HUGE difference. If you ate like he ate for en extended time you would end up in the hospital.


----------

